# Released platy Fry



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

Earlier today my lack of patience got the best of me. i took my 4 assorted platys back to the pet store and released my 4 platy fry. It took them a few hours to get used to the larger tank but they have started exploring but are afraid of the darker places in the tank. I have been feeding them crushed food and brine shrimp once a day. at this time I am trying to identify the colors, 2 of them look more orange and the others are almost clear which i guess they will be silver. The mother was a mickey platy and the father was a silver with orange tail (i dont know the name) so i guess they will be a variety of those colors. THey are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

good luck they will continue to change colors patterns for a couple of months yet

-olie


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

Suprisingly or maybe not, I found another small fry swimming in the tank.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

they do tend to keep appearing if theres nothing to eat them that easily


----------

